# Whole flounder recipe



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

I have a couple of whole flounders in the freezer. Any one have any good recipes?


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

*I hope you enjoy this as much as I did!*

The Okie Bastard can vouch for me on this.....................

First, debone your flounder...... Don't fillet it. It's relatively easy to do. When your done, you should have a solid bottom piece connecting to 2 top flaps.

2 WHOLE FLOUNDER DEBONED
1/2 POUND OF CRAB MEAT
1/2 POUND OF PEELED RAW SHRIMP CHOPPED INTO SMALL PIECES
1/2 STICK OF BUTTER
1/2 CUP MINCED ONION
1/4 CUP MINCED CELERY
1/4 CUP MINCED BELL PEPPER
3 CLOVES MINCED GARLIC
3 TBS CHOPPED PARSLEY
2 TBS OF MAYONAISE
BREAD CRUMBS
1 RAW EGG
1 TSP OF WORCESTESHIRE SAUCE
3 TSP LEMON JUICE
ADAMS CAJUN SEASONING
TABASCO TO TASTE

1. Clean and wash your deboned flounder. Pat the inside dry, then paint the inside with butter or olive oil. Season with Cajun seasoning.

2. Throw all your vegetables except the garlic into the food processor. Chop it very fine.

3. Melt use 1-2 TBS butter in skillet then start sauteeing your vegetables a.k.a "trinity". Brown for 2-5 minutes then add minced garlic.

4. Add the chopped shrimp and cook 1-2 more minutes then add the chopped parsley and remove from heat to let cool completely.

5. Once cool, add the raw egg, mayo and crab meat. Work it all together then add bread crumbs a little at a time until you get the desired consistency. A little more moist than Mom's dressing.

6. Stuff the flounder cavity with the mixture. Drizzle the outside with olive oil, butter and season. Place some sliced lemon wedges on top.

7. Bake the flounder at 425 degrees for 20 minutes or until done.

8. THIS IS THE MOST IMPORTANT STEP........ YOU ABSOLUTELY NEED TO CALL ME TO COME EAT WITH YOU. THIS IS HARD WORK, I'M A PROFESSIONAL AND I NEED TO TASTE IT. ALSO, I'D HATE FOR YOU TO EAT ALONE! :rotfl:


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

I just split them down the middle and separate the meat from the bone to form a pocket. I then put garlic, lemon slices, butter, and whatever seasoning you like in the pocket and bake. They stay very moist with the lemon on the inside. I think I bake them at 350 or 375 for about 25 minutes. The outside skin will just peel away.


----------



## cole (Jul 30, 2006)

I Do My Stuffing About The Same As The First Recipe But Insead Of Bread Crumbs I Use Ritz Crackers, The Sweet, Buttery Ritz Crackers, Crumbled Up. Gives It A Great Flavor!!!


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm going to try the ritz crackers in the stuffing. That sounds really good.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I'm lazy so I use DJ's Boudin as a stuffing for my flounder. MMM, good.
Mike


----------

